# Healthy Dinner!



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2007)

Grilled up some boneless skinless chicken breasts with some Zilla Rub that a member of this board makes. I love this stuff.  I also diced up a half an avocado and a half of jalapeno for a side along with my wifes pasta salad from last night.  Very good dinner and low fat!!   ;D


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2007)

Now who in the world could make "Zilla Rub"? :? 
Looked great (and healthy) Larry


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 7, 2007)

Looks great!
No merinatin?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I think you should send that to diva and let her stuff a Franken-fatty with it.

But if not, I'd eat it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2007)

The avocado with the jalapeno looks interesting. Did you have any dressing on it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The avocado with the jalapeno looks interesting. Did you have any dressing on it?



No dressing, just avocado and diced jalapenos.  I was gonna eat the whole avocado until I googled how many calories it had.  322 calories in the whole avocado.


----------



## john a (May 8, 2007)

I do like chicken and that looks really good to me.


----------



## zilla (May 9, 2007)

Thats a good looking dinner Larry.  Had some of that last night myself.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 9, 2007)

That looks darn good Larry.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 10, 2007)

Grillin/smokin Is a no fat healthy way to fix everything... Execpt maybe bacon, lets not start talkin bout turkey bacon


----------



## zilla (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey, Turkey wrapped in Bacon is damned good BOY!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And nearly all of them from fat I believe![/quote:1mtkqz7x]

Yep, isn't that amazing Glenn??  Fat in fruit, when does the insanity end??  But it's the good fat!  I swear I could live off of avocados!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks good Larry.  I think I will thaw out some bird boobies and grill them up tonight.


----------

